# SOG Desert Dagger



## Phil Elmore (Jun 22, 2004)

*Review at The Martialist*


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 23, 2004)

My absolute favorite commercially available fighting knife!


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 23, 2004)

SOG makes a good knife!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 24, 2004)

That's one sexy-looking piece of steel! I've always liked the dagger-type fighting knives (Fairbairn/Sykes, Applegate/Fairbairn, etc.)  Another one that's looks to be a good knife is the Shiva by Mercworx.


----------



## kroh (Aug 6, 2004)

I actually own this knife... It is a great peice of steel.  Free hang cutting actually works with this one (gotta love the Lansky).  

Regards
WalT


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 7, 2004)

That'a a nice looking knife, I wish I had a spare £70 to buy one! Mumble muble why can't i collect something cheap like beer mats mumble mumble... 

Ian.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 7, 2004)

You Made A Payment

2261268960	SOG Desert Dagger Military Knife 	1	£69.99 GBP	£69.99 GBP


Sigh, I have no willpower where beautiful pointy things are concerned... 

Ian.


----------



## Baytor (Aug 7, 2004)

I want one...or two.:samurai:


----------

